# BM pharmaceuticals? India



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

Anyone heard of these??? My source has just stocked it and it looks very good from the packaging etc and seems like another posh UGL from India. See pix below of the test enanthate iv grabbed to try.

View attachment IMG_1265.JPG


View attachment IMG_1266.JPG


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

All I know is they appeared on a very large source maybe a year ago and within months were on 40% sale and that 40% sale is still ongoing. Haven't read any feedback but I'd choose other labs personally.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

sitries said:


> Anyone heard of these??? My source has just stocked it and it looks very good from the packaging etc and seems like another posh UGL from India. See pix below of the test enanthate iv grabbed to try.
> 
> View attachment 137310
> 
> ...


 If you've paid for it you may as well use it. Might be good.


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

My source was saying it's bang on as he's using for contest prep. Il let you know how I get on l!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

sitries said:


> My source was saying it's bang on as he's using for contest prep. Il let you know how I get on l!


 He's not gonna say "buy this it's s**t" is he really? But I always say if you've bought it, use it.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Still 40% discounted :thumb

Hope you got it cheap

I don't trust Indian gear at all...


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Still 40% discounted :thumb
> 
> Hope you got it cheap
> 
> I don't trust Indian gear at all...


 Alpha is Indian and it's the greate...... Oh..


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

sen said:


> Alpha is Indian and it's the greate...... Oh..


 Lol

So is Shree Venkatesh . ...

And we know how that s**t was underdose. ... :thumb


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

It wasn't expensive and you get 12ml rather than 10ml so il let you know what it's like


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

Did 2ml this morning. The vials are very well made and the writing is actually laser printed onto the bottle (cannot be scratched off) rather than labels.

They've defo invested heavily in the manufacture of the packaging - let's see that the oil is like


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

sitries said:


> They've defo invested heavily in the manufacture of the packaging - let's see that the oil is like


 I wouldn't put much stock into that. They are an indian lab, packaging and things are very available. A lot of these Indian UGL's are basically run alongside legit pharma companies so making products appear professional is very easy. Shree looked very professional as well but tests showed lots of underdosed products.

It may well be g2g though a lot of these Indian labs have been ok.


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

Just an update on these now that Iv finished the box.......This stuff was spot on!!! Feel like my sex drive has improved on it after switching over from Baltic prop. I'm going to grab some more boxes - I'm not sure what the rest of their product range is like but I def fancy trying some more of it.


----------



## BigPun (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi,

Sorry for bringing an old thread to life again.

Is B.M legit? I've just bought their Dbol, but here in my country the brands reviews are mixed.


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

Iv used their Sus, test enanthate and masteron all to good effect. Really decent lab IMO


----------



## bamagolds (Jan 13, 2011)

31205 said:


> If you've paid for it you may as well use it. Might be good.


 BM Pharmaceuticals 12/16/18 Anyone tried these? Curious if their Testacyp/Testen 250 is worth a crap. It's set up to look like AP. A lot are, India gear. Besides AP, the only other I saw results with was the Primus Ray, but it didn't last long.


----------

